# Newbie Extraction Question



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok using the Silvia and the magnum. Dialling in fresh beans from Atkinsons , using Santa Barbara .

Using the standard Silvia double basket , with 16.5 g in getting 26 g out in 30 seconds, just over 2 oz fluid

Bean should be fudgey tasting ! Getting sour. looks overly dark

So next steps - go finer to decrease sourness, dose more? Use more than 1.6 for a brewing ratio?

Possibly the temp of the silvia - am surfing and waiting 30 seconds after light goes off before brewing , and allowing 30 minutes to warm up

Get rid of the Silvia for something with a more stable and consistent brew temperature?

Thanks in advance


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't know the Silvia or the bean but I'd probaly recommend going finer and seeing how it tastes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ok finer it is .... ill see what happens !


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Or increase the ratio. Try 1.7 then 1.8 etc and see if you prefer the end cup, you need to dial into your taste preferences.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Forgot to ask, does the puck look wet? If it's looking wet IMHO opinion I'd be tempted to increase the dose. I generally use an 18g dose in a 17g LM basket and the volume tends to be around the 28g, 1.5oz 1.75oz mark. This is just a general ball park and differs from bean to bean.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No water on the top of the puck , comes out easily , together in one pop


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok puck seems ok, stay with the dose. I tend to use 25 seconds with a 1.6 ratio as a guide but be guided by taste. I've had 35g and 35 second shots tast great.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

When you are temp surfing you say you are waiting 30 seconds then pulling your shot straight away? If so the water will be way too hot as it hits the puck, what you need to do is wait 30 seconds then hit the brew switch (without the portafilter fitted) for 5 seconds to stabilise the temperature (watch the steam escape!) then pull your shot, otherwise it can result in a burnt/sour taste. I would try this first before adjusting your grind/dose.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

hi. sorry yes I flush again For around 4-5 seconds before pulling. ill try again this afternoon as off to sample gone coffee at systematic kids gaff.....


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

As others said, the Water will be at its maximum temperature after 30 seconds of light going off. On the other side a 5 seconds flush, as you suggest, might bring the temperature too low. A 3 second flush should do the trick. I haven't tried the coffee you are using, but if it is not sufficiently dark roasted you might not be able to eliminate sourness entirely.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tried some of this bean on Systematic Kid's L1 today and it is quite sourish, even on this . Even in its sweet spot , i struggled to get " fudgey " Gonna make sure i flush properly for 5 seconds before pulling, and put in a latte after . Thanks to all for advice . Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the help and advice , I ended up a bit finer , dosing 17g , and making sure I flushed 5 seconds properly . Good improvement , I tried some on a L1 and struggled to get the fudged description out of it . Tastes better now , but also my expectations of how it should taste changed as well . Lesson to learn for next time .


----------

